# How can I check if port 5190 outgoing is blocked?



## James Bond (Jun 13, 2002)

On a company LAN, I suspect that port 5190 outgoing is blocked (this means that AIM Express will not work)....is there an easy way that I can check this with something like ping?  

...other than trying to track down firewall admin who will not tell because "it is secret....and why do I want to know anyway??"


----------



## tk4two1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Open Network Utility and click the port scan tab, put in your machines ip number and press scan... Walla! All open ports will be listed.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 13, 2002)

the computer on the company lan is running   WinDOZE 98!!   so it is *not as easy* as on a mac!!

...anyway, since I suspect it is being blocked by the firewall would a port scan on the PC concerned show anything since it cannot be seen directly from outside the LAN??


----------



## tk4two1 (Jun 13, 2002)

nope


----------

